# vsftpd error in server greeting

## oot

error in server greeting

Anyone know what this means?

vsftp worked fine before.

I still connect and authenticate ok.

Then errors out with above.

Thanks for your time.

d

----------

## nitbix

Check your ftpd_banner line in vsftpd.conf for maybe some strange chars or unclosed quotes.

----------

## oot

That's the first place i looked.

I even commented it and still errors at server greeting.

----------

## nitbix

Hmm I wouldn't have any idea on what could be causing this.

Try unmerging vsftpd, rename vsftpd.conf to vsftpd.conf.2 and re emerge vsftpd.

You should have a clean working config to work on. If it doesn't work after that

probably it's a problem with some other underlying package.

----------

## oot

Well, i told wget to use passive ftp and it works again.

I don't remember what i might have done that made the connection start failing, as it worked for quite awhile.

And i don't remember why i had wget using active ftp, either. I had it like that for awhile, too. (i don't remember changing that)

I often make /etc backups for 'just in case' cases, and i try to leave comments why i change something in a config.

I wish i had in this case.

Thanks for reply!

It's a good feeling, knowing this forum (you and other gentoo folk) can save me from my dumb ass attacks.

----------

